# free!!!!!!!



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

All the white oak acorns you want! about 150 lbs bagged now with a ton more to come once my new gadget gets here. Pick up only! Maybe the deer will come to them?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

I might be interested depending on how far the drive is for pickup. Please pm me.


----------

